# Embroidery Machine Not Communicating with Computer



## hotrodsue (Nov 8, 2014)

We are a computer repair shop helping a small embroidery business. It seems like we’re close, however, just unfamiliar with embroidery machine and software.

She has two Toyota Expert AD860 embroidery machines, and Windows XP computer with RS2322 Serial Ports, all is working. With XP now obsolete we’re trying Windows 7 Professional computer in XP Mode as suggested in the following thread. (Bottom of thread, Member DanielLongo posted in December 2013):

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t23542.html

Current set up we’re working on:
Windows 7 Professional computer in XP Mode
2 RS232 Serial Ports
USB Rainbow SuperPro Sentinel
Software is Pantograms Designer Series version 7.6.15
Toyota Expert AD860 Embroidery Machines
Attached image shows settings we followed for the embroidery machine.

Current Issue: 
The Communication Driver 7.5 does not show ports. We cannot get it to show port connections. Everything seems to be working except port connections. 

Any suggestions on what we can try next to get this working are greatly appreciated.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

You should convert to a USB serial connection. 










I think the problem you are running into is the serial chipset. Embroidery machines are plotters as they use stitches instead of pens. 

You can get a Parallax 28031 USB to serial adapter that uses the same chipset that most plotters communicates with. You should be able to load the driver into Win 7 no problem. Make sure that it is FTDI anything else will most like fail. It will create a virtual Comm port that you will be able to access.

I don't think you will need XP mode it the program can be installed on 7

Inobu


----------

